# Identifiable egg donors at intersono Ukraine



## Love another (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi there 

Does anyone know how reliable this is ? Clinic says they can offer me a donor happy to be contacted by any child once they reach 18 years. However ukranian legislation states that donors must be anonymous. Does anyone have any thoughts / info on this ? I know the SIMS clinic in dublin offer identifiable donor egg treatment to patients using donors in intersono .

Thabks in advance


----------



## shady_twist (Oct 5, 2016)

Did you ever find out any more about this? I'm considering SIMS Key ID programme, but wonder how easy the donor will be to trace in the future and also how it fits in with Ukraine law!


----------

